# sheepshead recipes?



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

Got one nice sized sheephead and wanted to know your thoughts on best way to cook it. Was thinking about frying him?

I'll post the report after I clean and take a couple pics.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

since it's just one, i'd fry it...in my photo gallery, you can see, we wear them out in the spring and put them in gumbo cause they eat crustations and add that taste...


----------

